# Question to D7000 owners, are you going to upgrade to the D7100 ?



## goodguy (Feb 22, 2013)

Now that the D7100 is out there are no more speculations.
The amount of rumours that flooded the net was very exhausting and I am glad I know what the D7000 replacement is capable of doing.
I think its a great camera, probably the best DX currently in the market and the price is very good too.
Now I asked myself if its worth for me to upgrade my D7000 to the D7100, is there something that is a dramatic upgrade over my D7000, something that will have a significant improvement over my D7000.

To me the answer is simple, No!

I simply cant justify selling my D7000 and buying a new D7100 when I still didnt even scratch my D7000 true capabilities yet, I dont feel limited by my D7000 in any way, shape or form.
I love my D7000 is very happy with it and while I know the D71000 is a better camera I dont think its so good for me to drop my D7000 and run and get the D7100

So are you D7000 owners planing to get the D7100 or you plan on keeping your D7000 ?


----------



## ratssass (Feb 22, 2013)

... i hope the market gets flooded with used 7000's!


----------



## ghache (Feb 22, 2013)

I am planing on upgrading but i will keep my d7000, they are only at 25 000 +- and in new condition AND they worth nothing anymore. no point of selling these puppies.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 22, 2013)

If and when I upgrade it will probably be the replacement to the D800......The D7000 is fine for now.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 22, 2013)

when im ready to upgrade i'll wind up going full frame.


----------



## Nikanon (Feb 22, 2013)

My next upgrade will be the D800 so I'm in NO hurry to get the D7100.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 22, 2013)

My next upgrade will most likely be whatever replaces the D7100.  Because that's how long I anticipate it will be before I really want/need to upgrade my D7000.

The D7100 looks like a great camera and seems like a pretty good price for it too. But like the OP, I haven't even scratched the surface of the abilities of my D7K and can't really foresee outgrowing it anytime soon.
Should I find myself with a spare $1200 in the next year, it'll be going toward better glass, not the D7100.


----------



## boomer (Feb 22, 2013)

If you had a D90/D300/D300s I think it would be a worthy upgrade IMO. The sensor on the D7000 is still amazing. Unless it was mostly used for video or you are into big telephoto lenses with the use of converters, I see no point in upgrading to a D7100 from a D7000...


----------



## tenthumbs (Feb 22, 2013)

No way.  I've had my D7000 for almost a year now and it's still above my expertise.  If I ever upgrade, it will be FX and that's some years in the future.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2013)

As of right now, absolutely not.  Main reason is, none of my tethering software has been upgraded to work with the D7100, and none of them look like they're going to, either.  My next upgrade is going to turn my D600 into my back-up.


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope.  A better sensor and better autofocus would be nice but I think my money would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## tevo (Feb 22, 2013)

Not a chance. My second body is going to be a D3.


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 22, 2013)

What are these capabilities that you guys are claiming that you haven't even touched yet that is preventing you from upgrading?


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2013)

I used the 5.2 MP Nikon D1X until 2010.
I bought 2 - D60's in 2006 and used them for a side business (shooting action sports) until late 2008 when I replaced them with 4 - D90's.
Nine months after after the D300*s* started shipping I replaced all my - D1X's with 2 low shutter count, used, D300 and 2 - D3 bodies.

So if I had a D7000 today, I would not likely consider upgrading to a D7200 until the D7300 starts shipping in about 3 years.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 22, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> What are these capabilities that you guys are claiming that you haven't even touched yet that is preventing you from upgrading?



These are my own limitations, I am still so novice that sometime I shock myself how little I know LOL
I know how to work the mechanical side of the camera but composition is a foreign world for me and most of my pictures are ok but nothing more then that.
Whats the point in getting a badass camera if the results will look exactly the same ?


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 22, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > What are these capabilities that you guys are claiming that you haven't even touched yet that is preventing you from upgrading?
> ...



This is totally different from what your OP is conveying. You said you contemplated upgrading, but decided not to because you haven't scratched the capabilities of the D7000.
That's where my question arose, however you aren't the only one that said it. Tenthumbs mentioned that they have the camera for almost a year and after almost 12 months, the
camera is above his/her expertise.

The limitations of a camera do not take an expert to reach.


----------



## momofmany (Feb 22, 2013)

No upgrade here. I will admit that I just got the D7000. And have only been shooting with it for about a week. But it's an awesome camera, and all I need right now. I agree with some of the others, that my next camera will be a ff. I plan to keep my D7000 though.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 22, 2013)

I am interested in seeing some real test data on how the new focusing system and other improvements translate into something I might really see.  So much of the stuff these new cameras have is designed to sell the product and don't have a lot of real value for someone like me that uses a single focus point and manual exposure most of the time.


----------



## gregtallica (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, from someone who also got a D7000 about a little over a week ago: "****." hahaha.

That said, I knew that the D7100 was right around the corner, but assuming the price would still be higher and the D7000 prices won't plummit within the next month, I still got the D7000 without even considering upgrading. I know that the D7100 will be a hell of a camera, but I can't see all the new features making me that much better of a photographer.

Like mentioned above, I think the smarter choice would be better glass, then full frame if you've reached the limitations of the D7000. The only reason I could see someone upgrading would be if they had the disposable income, which, in that case, why not just go full frame, or they truly are a hobbyist who don't want to go full.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 22, 2013)

gregtallica said:


> Well, from someone who also got a D7000 about a little over a week ago: "****." hahaha.
> 
> That said, I knew that the D7100 was right around the corner, but assuming the price would still be higher and the D7000 prices won't plummit within the next month, I still got the D7000 without even considering upgrading. I know that the D7100 will be a hell of a camera, but I can't see all the new features making me that much better of a photographer.
> 
> Like mentioned above, I think the smarter choice would be better glass, then full frame if you've reached the limitations of the D7000. The only reason I could see someone upgrading would be if they had the disposable income, which, in that case, why not just go full frame, or they truly are a hobbyist who don't want to go full.



I really like your thought process and I am indeed leaning more and more to go with Full Frame when ever I will decide to upgrade (not in the nearfuture) so now I am trying to see what lens I want but I really know very little about lenses.


----------



## gregtallica (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a lot to know. What lens do you have right now?

It obviously all depends on what you want to shoot, and how you want it to look. I've done a ton of reading, and my amature opinion would be to get: all of them. Primes are fast and nice, but don't zoom. Zooms are nice but aren't as fast, or more expensive. Super zooms cover huge range, but you lose IQ. There seriously is so much to know.

I think once I get more into this hobby and a greater grasp on what I want to photograph_ better,_ then I will probably start renting or buying. I currently have the 18-200, it does a lot. But if there are apsects of that I'm using more, for instance, I find myself using the longer end of the zoom frequently, I'm thinking it would be wise to get into a better quality zoom, maybe going over 200.


If you haven't, read through this: Understanding Camera Lenses

It will give you a lot of info you may already know, but for me put things into different and better perspectives on how different focal lengths work, which helps give you an idea of what kind of focal lengths you want your glass to cover for your needs.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe, the jury is still out.  If I do I'll keep my D7000 though.  The big thing to me is the shot buffer size.  If it's larger I'd seriously consider a D7100 but if it's the same size I'm not sure an upgrade would be worth it.


----------



## Benco (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope, I'm saving my pennies for better lenses for the next few years. I really like my D7000 and it deserves some nice glass.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 22, 2013)

gregtallica said:


> There's a lot to know. What lens do you have right now?
> 
> It obviously all depends on what you want to shoot, and how you want it to look. I've done a ton of reading, and my amature opinion would be to get: all of them. Primes are fast and nice, but don't zoom. Zooms are nice but aren't as fast, or more expensive. Super zooms cover huge range, but you lose IQ. There seriously is so much to know.
> 
> ...



Here is a thread I posted with all the info I could think of, if you can add I will be very crateful!!!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon-lenses/318507-need-recomendation-lens.html#post2877624


----------



## IByte (Feb 22, 2013)

No reason to upgrade an already great camera.  If and when I do make the next jump I will be going full frame.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2013)

greybeard said:


> I am interested in seeing some real test data on how the new focusing system and other improvements translate into something I might really see.


It is not a new AF module, but an upgrade to the Multi-Cam 3500DX AF module Nikon has had since mid 2007.
As far as usability they tweeked the algorithms some and it has been upgraded a stop at the dim end, from -1 EV to -2 EV.

Camera makers love the customers that have to always have the latest and greatest.


----------



## Nikanon (Feb 22, 2013)

KmH said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in seeing some real test data on how the new focusing system and other improvements translate into something I might really see.
> ...



So does the TV makers like Samsung and Panasonic!


----------



## Tarazed (Feb 23, 2013)

I find it very interesting that most replies to this thread mention an upgrade to FF next.  Yet many folks are upset this wasn't a D400.  Would/will that impact the upgrade path of d7000 owners?  From this thread it does not appear so.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 23, 2013)

Tarazed said:


> I find it very interesting that most replies to this thread mention an upgrade to FF next.  Yet many folks are upset this wasn't a D400.  Would/will that impact the upgrade path of d7000 owners?  From this thread it does not appear so.



It doesn't impact me, I don't have any urge to "upgrade" to full-frame.  I like DX camera bodies and plan to stick with them.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 23, 2013)

Seems to be more of an upgrade for D90 owners, maybe D300 owners with it's 1.3 crop mode.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2013)

No, because there isn't much of a reason too. It's just a slap of new paint. My D7000 isn't even close to it's max shutter cycle anyhow, only about 10% there.


----------



## Spesh (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't think I will be upgrading my D7000 either. Had it been a D400 with 8-9 fps, bigger buffer and pro handling the story would be different. I shoot a lot of fast paced sport, so I like the reach of a DX camera but really wanted something a bit faster than the 7100.

I guess I'll just spend my money on the Sigma 120-300 f2.8 now.


----------



## manny212 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dont think i would upgrade . I am more than satisfied with my D700 , D7000 system. Versatile and efficient .


----------



## daggah (Feb 23, 2013)

Nope, I'm happy with my D7000.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 23, 2013)

Tarazed said:


> I find it very interesting that most replies to this thread mention an upgrade to FF next.  Yet many folks are upset this wasn't a D400.  Would/will that impact the upgrade path of d7000 owners?  From this thread it does not appear so.


I personally feel that the D7000 is about as good as DX is going to get and for a substantial upgrade, I'll have to go to a Full Frame setup with all the expensive lenses that go with it.  The price break between DX and FX is getting more narrow.  Like I said, if and when I upgrade my D7000 it will probably be the upgrade to the d800 or d600.  The only glass I'm gassing for these days is a 70-200 f/2.8 VRII and it is FX so I won't be buying anymore DX lenses anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2013)

The one, single thing that I would like to have is the Mode dial release that the D7100 has. I found I've moved the dial accidently when shooting on my D7000.


----------



## nikoneed (May 16, 2013)

No way, buy yourself some sharp glass instead, you'll be much happier


----------



## Benco (May 16, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The one, single thing that I would like to have is the Mode dial release that the D7100 has. I found I've moved the dial accidently when shooting on my D7000.



Agreed, it's so easy to bump the dial on the D7000. The other thing I'd have liked to see addressed is the placement of the ISO button, why couldn't it be assigned to one of the programmable buttons that you can use without having to look for it?


----------



## Gary_A (May 16, 2013)

I think this is the clearest comparison I have seen written up.
Nikon D7000 vs D7100 - Key Differences | PhotographyBLOG


----------

